# IEC Visa Extension



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I currently have an IEC visa which is valid until May 2013. I'm currently back in the UK and looking to book a flight back there in a few weeks.

Not sure exactly which date to book a flight back for just yet, so considering the options. The visa would obviously require me to leave May 2013 but on the back it states if you wish to extend your stay as a visitor then you need to apply at least 30 days before the expiry.

Does any body know what visa would be granted? Would it be the same as UK resident would get on arrival in Canada and how long extra could I stay in Canada?

Ideally I want to stay for about another 2-3 months to watch the Grand Prix (June) and Montreal Jazz Festival (end June/begin July). Or maybe I can make a trip to USA and get a visa when I come back through the border (but unsure about any kind of xx days in last 180 days type restriction).

I am planning on booking a ticker with BA or Air Canada so I am able to change the return date (for approx £100 fee) unless anyone has any better suggestions.

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Any ideas anyone?

I'm about to book flights, and think I might as well have a mid-July date (rather than pay the change fee later) but not sure how long the tourist visa extension will be for...


----------

